# Advice



## samtheboy (Mar 10, 2019)

Hello, I have done something very stupid. Last night I put my camera in my tea which is the 4th time i have done it to a camera now. My mum has brought me two new ones and i brought another two but i still do it. I was in such a low place last night and felt i did not deserve it.

What do I do. Its all blurred now. Will the camera dry out or will i have to get a new one. It is a Cannon camera


----------



## Jeff15 (Mar 10, 2019)

You really should take more care of your camera.............


----------



## samtheboy (Mar 10, 2019)

I know Jeff. Im not happy about it. I destroy the things that I love and I love taking pictures. I love travelling to new places and taking photos of my memories there. I just get so angry and jelous about things I don't have at the moment (A Job, A girlfriend, A driving licence and a Place at UNI) The place at UNI is coming in September but i then get angry because im not there yet and a 26 year old should be so far ahead then i am now and where my stepbrother is, getting married, driving a car, having a ok job but looking for a new one


----------



## Fujidave (Mar 10, 2019)

Hi Sam, I remember you from Talk Photography now.  When you said on that site you smashed up a camera your Mother got you for Christmas, we all said you need to go and find a place to help you with Anger Management.  How many cameras will you smash before you get help with your anger too, plus you can not blame anyone at all for having a good life.  I hope you remember all the help we tried to give you then.


----------



## samtheboy (Mar 10, 2019)

I know that. I really don't know what to do. I mean I loved that camera and I don't have the money to get a new one. I only have 800 in my account and going to uni in September. Cameras are really expensive over £80 pound and I don't even have a job yet


----------



## Fujidave (Mar 10, 2019)

I think your best bet is get your anger sorted out first of all, and when you feel a lot happier then get a camera.


----------



## samtheboy (Mar 10, 2019)

But you don't understand. I'm angry about so many things. I want a part time job. Why do I fail online interviews for supermarkets. Why is the only place that wants me is McDonalds or KFC. And about university. I want to be there now not in September. And also a girlfriend if I worked at fast food gone are my chances of finding love. And then driving a car. How the hell will I pass. 

All that i am angry about. How long will it take. I went for a couple of days you know what it did not work and i had 2 weeks on tablets and that did not work either.


----------



## Fujidave (Mar 10, 2019)

samtheboy said:


> But you don't understand. I'm angry about so many things. I want a part time job. Why do I fail online interviews for supermarkets. Why is the only place that wants me is McDonalds or KFC. And about university. I want to be there now not in September. And also a girlfriend if I worked at fast food gone are my chances of finding love. And then driving a car. How the hell will I pass.
> 
> All that i am angry about. How long will it take. I went for a couple of days you know what it did not work and i had 2 weeks on tablets and that did not work either.



What you do is take one step at a time, nice and slowly and go from there, but you do need to get the help for your anger really.


----------



## samtheboy (Mar 10, 2019)

What do you mean slowly. And how do I get help for my anger. How long will that take how will I know I'm recovered


----------



## Fujidave (Mar 10, 2019)

samtheboy said:


> What do you mean slowly. And how do I get help for my anger. How long will that take how will I know I'm recovered



What I mean by take it slowly is just that or do not rush at all.  Anger management can take a long time to go through and sort out too.


----------



## samtheboy (Mar 10, 2019)

How long though. Like I said I cant believe about me doing this again. And its not me being angry it's me wanting this now. I want a job at a supermarket part time not at fast food with thick people. I want to be at uni now not in September. I want to drive now. I want a girlfriend now. All the things my stepsiblings have. But when I don't i get sad and destroy the stuff I love cause I'm not good enough. I mean come one MCDONALDS wants me!


----------



## Fujidave (Mar 10, 2019)

samtheboy said:


> How long though. Like I said I cant believe about me doing this again. And its not me being angry it's me wanting this now. I want a job at a supermarket part time not at fast food with thick people. I want to be at uni now not in September. I want to drive now. I want a girlfriend now. All the things my stepsiblings have. But when I don't i get sad and destroy the stuff I love cause I'm not good enough. I mean come one MCDONALDS wants me!



I first went to anger management when I was 21 yrs old I stopped going when I was 28 yrs old as I was a very angry young man.  I did a lot of horrible things in my life and I had to sort it all out and glad I did too.   Any job is good as you feel better that you have gone out and worked too.


----------



## snowbear (Mar 10, 2019)

Take up drawing - paper and pencils are a lot less expensive.


----------



## samtheboy (Mar 10, 2019)

Thing is snowbear I love taking pictures. I don't know. I mean I feel calm and ok now. I just have these nasty bursts when I get sad about what I don't have and how other people in my life have judged me. You know what my best friend has said that my  college is **** because it gives my ideas and that I will never achieve what I want and fail uni because of my dyspraxia, I mean a friend should not say that. My father says the same as well


----------



## samtheboy (Mar 10, 2019)

Fujidave said:


> samtheboy said:
> 
> 
> > How long though. Like I said I cant believe about me doing this again. And its not me being angry it's me wanting this now. I want a job at a supermarket part time not at fast food with thick people. I want to be at uni now not in September. I want to drive now. I want a girlfriend now. All the things my stepsiblings have. But when I don't i get sad and destroy the stuff I love cause I'm not good enough. I mean come one MCDONALDS wants me!
> ...



That great and I'm glad for you but the thing is I am 26 now I would be 33 and run out of time for kids and a girlfriend if I take that long


----------



## Fujidave (Mar 10, 2019)

samtheboy said:


> Thing is snowbear I love taking pictures. I don't know. I mean I feel calm and ok now. I just have these nasty bursts when I get sad about what I don't have and how other people in my life have judged me. You know what my best friend has said that my  college is **** because it gives my ideas and that I will never achieve what I want and fail uni because of my dyspraxia, I mean a friend should not say that. My father says the same as well



Don`t listen to them is the best way, like I have said get help for your anger and get a job even if it is in a Fast food.


----------



## samtheboy (Mar 10, 2019)

Yeah i suppose. I just need to get out of this phase i am in. I haven't looked after my self very well and I need to do that for my future. I mean I am going to university in September so that is one thing and improvement that is happening (I could meet new people there as well)

I am doing well at college so im not thick or stupid, yes i have had to work my way up from entry 3 to university but i suppose that shows how dedicated i am in actually wanting to get there.

I don't have a job yet but that might change soon but i do volunteer and again maybe it will help me meet new people

I don't drive but i can then save up for lessons and a new camera with the money i earn from the job which will have to be part time.

And I don't have a girlfriend yet but hopefully with the things i do it will help me find the right person and be a happier and more confident person


----------



## paigew (Mar 10, 2019)

You need a therapist, not a new camera. Your mom never should have bought you another after you smashed the first. That is what little toddler children do when they are upset. 

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## samtheboy (Mar 10, 2019)

A therapist for what though


----------



## Fujidave (Mar 10, 2019)

samtheboy said:


> A therapist for what though



To help you with all your problems.


----------



## samtheboy (Mar 10, 2019)

how will they do that while i am at uni and have to work part time


----------



## paigew (Mar 10, 2019)

samtheboy said:


> A therapist for what though


Umm. You smashed 4 cameras? Therapist can help, not a bunch of random internet strangers. Honestly I think this is bullshit and you are just bored and making this up. What person would write this on an internet camera forum. Maybe this is why you have no girlfriend? 

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## paigew (Mar 10, 2019)

samtheboy said:


> how will they do that while i am at uni and have to work part time


So your mom is fine buying you camera after camera, and paying for your college education, but she won't help you with your mental state? As an adult, step up, call a doctor and get help for  yourself.  

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## samtheboy (Mar 10, 2019)

It is true. I have so many issues. You try not having a girlfriend, You try not being at uni, you try not having a job and only having McDonalds saying have a interview, you try having things wrong with your body. You try not being able to drive

Then having stepsiblings who do have that and are younger then you


----------



## samtheboy (Mar 10, 2019)

I have a loan to pay for my education. And it is difficult, i have asked for help before from doctors but they didn't help. Like i said i was on depression tablets for not even a month and it made me feel week and the counselling and therapist did not work. They were giving me breathing techniques and things like that.


----------



## Fujidave (Mar 10, 2019)

paigew said:


> samtheboy said:
> 
> 
> > A therapist for what though
> ...



I have known Sam from Talk Photography, on that forum we tried to help him but he got banned for swearing and saying he wanted his step brother to die of cancer.  So Sam you need the help and a lot of saying sorry.


----------



## samtheboy (Mar 10, 2019)

Saying sorry to who. I didn't tell him that to his face


----------



## Fujidave (Mar 10, 2019)

samtheboy said:


> Saying sorry to who. I didn't tell him that to his face



For even saying something so bad and evil, plus a very big sorry to your mother for smashing up the camera she got you.


----------



## paigew (Mar 10, 2019)

samtheboy said:


> It is true. I have so many issues. You try not having a girlfriend, You try not being at uni, you try not having a job and only having McDonalds saying have a interview, you try having things wrong with your body. You try not being able to drive
> 
> Then having stepsiblings who do have that and are younger then you



Dude, there are people who are dying, people who are abused daily. Children slaves, sex slaves. Parents watching their babies die. Count your blessings. Happiness is a choice. 

It's so gross that your big complaint is that you don't have a girlfriend. I'm going to tell you know you won't get one with that entitled attitude. 

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## samtheboy (Mar 10, 2019)

I said sorry to her before so she knows that. And of course I am sorry for saying that because deep down i actually like the man. Look i know i need help i realise that. I don't want to continue this way. I just don't want the help to affect me at uni or at a part time job


----------



## samtheboy (Mar 10, 2019)

paigew said:


> samtheboy said:
> 
> 
> > It is true. I have so many issues. You try not having a girlfriend, You try not being at uni, you try not having a job and only having McDonalds saying have a interview, you try having things wrong with your body. You try not being able to drive
> ...



Yes I know that. I do know in a way that I am very lucky, its not something I can just get out of my head though. I wish it was that easy. Those people you talk about of course i know i should count my blessings but its not easy being happy when your crying inside most days


----------



## paigew (Mar 10, 2019)

samtheboy said:


> I said sorry to her before so she knows that. And of course I am sorry for saying that because deep down i actually like the man. Look i know i need help i realise that. I don't want to continue this way. I just don't want the help to affect me at uni or at a part time job


No help is what is affecting you. Not the hour a week of therapy. There are online therapist now even. Where there is a will there is a way. 

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## samtheboy (Mar 10, 2019)

Yeah i suppose. I think first think tommorw i am going to phone my GP. I can't carry on like this i really can't


----------



## paigew (Mar 10, 2019)

samtheboy said:


> Yeah i suppose. I think first think tommorw i am going to phone my GP. I can't carry on like this i really can't


Good for you, that's the only answer, really.  And there are many many kinds of antidepressants so maybe ask for something new this time. 

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## samtheboy (Mar 10, 2019)

i suppose i do need to take them for longer this time and work with the people trying to help me. i didn't really do that last time i admit


----------



## paigew (Mar 10, 2019)

samtheboy said:


> i suppose i do need to take them for longer this time and work with the people trying to help me. i didn't really do that last time i admit


Seriously we all have issues. We are all just trying to make it. Just let it go, live for today. Who cares if you don't have the job now, or the girlfriend now. Don't compare yourself to others. Live for yourself, get the meds, go outside, do one fun thing a day! Eat an ice cream when you feel shitty. Take a walk. Get a dog. [emoji16]

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## samtheboy (Mar 10, 2019)

Just want to apologise for what I have been like. I need to look after my mental health which is what im going to do. Goodbye


----------



## samtheboy (Mar 10, 2019)

do you think there is a way that I can take the camera into Argos and just say it is just playing up and not working. Surely they won't know what has happened I mean I can't afford a new one over £80 as im going to uni in september


----------



## Derrel (Mar 10, 2019)

Why not buy a used camera for 15 to 40 Euro/Pounds?


----------



## samtheboy (Mar 10, 2019)

Don't think they are good enough


----------



## samtheboy (Mar 10, 2019)

i want new not what someone else has used


----------



## bogeyguy (Mar 10, 2019)

This can't be real.


----------



## samtheboy (Mar 10, 2019)

bogeyguy said:


> This can't be real.



Why can't it be real. Hey. We are not all happy. I just want my camera back I want what my stepbrother has


----------



## Fujidave (Mar 10, 2019)

samtheboy said:


> do you think there is a way that I can take the camera into Argos and just say it is just playing up and not working. Surely they won't know what has happened I mean I can't afford a new one over £80 as im going to uni in september



To me if you did that Sam, then that would be bang out of order and so wrong.


----------



## samtheboy (Mar 10, 2019)

Why would it be wrong. I want to be able to take pictures when I go for a trip, a walk or holiday but I cant afford a new one


----------



## Fujidave (Mar 10, 2019)

samtheboy said:


> Why would it be wrong. I want to be able to take pictures when I go for a trip, a walk or holiday but I cant afford a new one



It would be very wrong because YOU broke it.


----------



## samtheboy (Mar 10, 2019)

So what do you suggest then mate. I'm bloody going to uni in September I cant afford a new 80 odd camera


----------



## Fujidave (Mar 10, 2019)

samtheboy said:


> So what do you suggest then mate. I'm bloody going to uni in September I cant afford a new 80 odd camera



I`d get on the phone to make an appointment to see my doctor in the morning, and until I could control my temper I`d not do any photography at all.


----------



## samtheboy (Mar 10, 2019)

Um I'm going on a college trip to Barcelona in April I want a ****ing new camera before then mate.


----------



## Fujidave (Mar 10, 2019)

samtheboy said:


> Um I'm going on a college trip to Barcelona in April I want a ****ing new camera before then mate.



Just like you did on Talk Photography you are swearing again and you got banned.  So I am not going to say anymore as tried helping you in the past and you still have NOT changed, so best of luck for the future.


----------



## samtheboy (Mar 10, 2019)

I have changed. Like I said I really need a new camera and I cant afford a new one. Its not easy you know. I mean i am going to probably have to work like a dog in McDonalds or KFC while my stepbrother is beep beep beep sat on his arse on a till in Asda
It is embarrassing that McDonalds want me as a crew member. I should be manager I would be SO much better then that pile of animals


----------



## samtheboy (Mar 10, 2019)

Do you even know how it feels. I want what he has I'm angry even now. I just want to scream and destroy everything I own


----------



## Fujidave (Mar 10, 2019)

bogeyguy said:


> This can't be real.



It is real, as what Sam does is say the same thing on forums and when he does not get his way he gets banned for all the swearing.  Last time I checked Sam had been banned from over ten sites, and still won`t get the help he needs.


----------



## samtheboy (Mar 10, 2019)

And what help do I need. I have told you Fujidave I am at college, going to university in September, want to drive, want a job. How can i fit all of that in with anger management


----------



## Fujidave (Mar 10, 2019)

samtheboy said:


> And what help do I need. I have told you Fujidave I am at college, going to university in September, want to drive, want a job. How can i fit all of that in with anger management



If it was me then I`d stop all the going away to college and university and say, I need help so will not be around for a while till I get better.


----------



## samtheboy (Mar 10, 2019)

I am so close to university. I AM NOT letting my idiot of a stepbrother win. I AM NOT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

I am not repeating a year when i am so close to finishing


----------



## samtheboy (Mar 10, 2019)

Finishing college and getting to university in September is the only thing that is keeping me going. If I did not have that I would kill myself right now


----------



## Fujidave (Mar 10, 2019)

samtheboy said:


> I am so close to university. I AM NOT letting my idiot of a stepbrother win. I AM NOT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I am not repeating a year when i am so close to finishing



Right I`ve had enough now Sam, either you take all the help and advice folk have given you from all the forums you have been banned from, or to have a nice life forget about your step brother and sort your life out.  Or STOP trolling every forum. I`m now out of this and give up 100%.


----------



## samtheboy (Mar 10, 2019)

Oh don't worry. I am not going to be on hear for much longer. Im going to listen to people, and take the advice. I have an appointment tommorw like i have said and hopefully that will be the start of recovery


----------



## Derrel (Mar 10, 2019)

]Why not buy a used camera for 15 to 40 Euro/Pounds?[/QUOTE]

[QUOTE="samtheboy said:


> Don't think they are good enough





samtheboy said:


> i want new not what someone else has used



I have purchased the vast majority of my cameras and lenses on the used market for over 45 years...I do not worry about being the second,third,or even the fourth owner...but then I am from a different era...


----------



## vintagesnaps (Mar 10, 2019)

In post #17 you said things that sound like the direction you need to go. You have a physical condition that seems like it could be leading/adding to some of the frustration that seems to cause the anger, but it seems like there may be more to it than that; your college/university should have a way to work therapy or counseling into your schedule of classes. You probably are familiar with this but just in case here's the link. About Dyspraxia

I don't know the difference between college and university in the UK, here in the US the universities and colleges are mostly all in the middle of spring semester and if someone's going to start school, it's probably going to be fall semester. Nobody can wave a magic wand and make fall semester start now. Or make anything happen immediately; counseling might help you take it a step at a time. (I'm curious what you're going to school for, what you're majoring in; I just wonder where you see yourself in the next few years or on down the road.)

Comparing yourself to your step siblings isn't helping any. Neither is your work attitude. If you don't get the anger under control I don't see how you'd have a girlfriend (because who would want to put up with the anger?), or how you'd get and keep a good job, etc. What's wrong with working at MickeyD's for a summer job? (Look up celebrities that once worked at McDonald's!) Or if that's not for you, check with your school's dept. that handles student employment.

I've bought plenty of used camera equipment, I don't see what's wrong with that. But if you want a new camera, get the anger manageable so you can get and keep a summer job and work toward buying yourself a new camera. If you buy it yourself maybe you won't bash the hell out of it. Find better ways to work out the frustration and anger instead of taking it out on your photography equipment. I hope you can work through all this and get your life on a more positive track.


----------



## samtheboy (Mar 10, 2019)

Thank you that is a very kind and helpful post


----------



## vintagesnaps (Mar 10, 2019)

You're welcome. Take care.


----------



## samtheboy (Mar 11, 2019)

Well feeling alot better today. Saw the gp this morning before college and back on medication and shorted out some therapy and anger management


----------



## samtheboy (Mar 11, 2019)

Well I took the camera in argos and they said it cant be fixed and wont replace it because it's not under guarantee so again i am without a camers


----------



## samtheboy (Mar 11, 2019)

bump


----------



## samtheboy (Mar 11, 2019)

im trying to find a canon compact camera that is cheap less then 30 pound


----------



## JonFZ300 (Mar 12, 2019)

Have you tried ebay?


----------



## Solarflare (Mar 12, 2019)

Some guy in another photography forum keeps recommenting the Canon A630 and A640 for that.

Forum: Cheap but good cameras? | DeviantArt


----------



## samtheboy (Mar 15, 2019)

Cant believe how stupid i was earlier this week. I do miss the old camera i had i really do. I have just tried to switch it on and it won't even do that now. If I felt like i did now i would never have done it


----------



## Derrel (Mar 15, 2019)

Canon PowerShot G3 or thereabouts...shoots RAW or JPEG,manual control, hot shoe,zoom, I bought one used in 2012 or 2013, for $8 at a thrift shop...


----------



## samtheboy (Mar 15, 2019)

No i need one like this

Buy Canon IXUS 185 20MP 8x Zoom Compact Digital Camera Bundle | Compact digital cameras | Argos


----------



## vintagesnaps (Mar 15, 2019)

What and where is Argos? In the UK it looks like? Maybe someone who lives there could suggest where to find a camera with the megapixels and optical zoom you're looking for.


----------



## JonFZ300 (Mar 16, 2019)

samtheboy said:


> im trying to find a canon compact camera that is cheap less then 30 pound



*3 different people point you to where you can find a decent 30 pound camera



samtheboy said:


> No i need one like this (link to a camera that costs 100 pounds)



I don't mean this as an insult, but it seems like you're living in a different world than the rest of us. You only hear what you want to hear and deny the rest. You've destroyed several cameras but you claim they bring you happiness. Why would you destroy something that brings you happiness? I have a friend who is kind of like you. He sabotages himself to gain ever-increasing amounts of sympathy. I don't know if sympathy is your motivation but it's definitely a possibility. That only works for so long before people see it as a ruse. 

You need therapy. I know tough love doesn't work on the mentally ill and I'm very sympathetic to people who are mentally ill but I think your situation comes down to this: Buy a camera for 30 pounds and simply don't destroy it. Keep it for months or years and take lots of great pics with it. If you can't be successful at that, then you REALLY need therapy. 

Good luck


----------



## samtheboy (Mar 16, 2019)

The camera's that were £30 pound were not good enough. Sorry but they don't look good at all. I want a nice camera like the one in the link. I am having therapy as well and getting betting for it so i want to restart my life again


----------



## D7K (Mar 16, 2019)

You don't need a camera that looks good, You said you wanted it for travel and when you're out walking.  Any camera can do, why do you need 20mp, or huge optical zoom?  Sure some things are nice to have but if you really want then you start somewhere and work towards what you want. 

Congrats on the therapy, I hope you stick at it and it works for you, Live for you, Be happy for you, be happy with you.  Others are others, jealousy and envy are not nice traits and can lead down a dark dark tunnel.

Wish you the best, but don't get hung up on how the camera looks or if you buy second hand, Does it do what you want it to do for now? That's all that matters..


----------



## Fujidave (Mar 16, 2019)

samtheboy said:


> The camera's that were £30 pound were not good enough. Sorry but they don't look good at all. I want a nice camera like the one in the link. I am having therapy as well and getting betting for it so i want to restart my life again



Hi Sam, when I knew you on Talk Photography you said just the same as above then you got banned for the folk trying to help you.  Have you really started to change this time though.


----------



## greybeard (Mar 16, 2019)

From what you write, you need professional help with your anger managment and if you don't, it will only get worse.  Do yourself and your mom a favor and seek out professional help.


----------



## samtheboy (Mar 16, 2019)

Fujidave said:


> samtheboy said:
> 
> 
> > The camera's that were £30 pound were not good enough. Sorry but they don't look good at all. I want a nice camera like the one in the link. I am having therapy as well and getting betting for it so i want to restart my life again
> ...



yes i have


----------



## samtheboy (Mar 16, 2019)

greybeard said:


> From what you write, you need professional help with your anger managment and if you don't, it will only get worse.  Do yourself and your mom a favor and seek out professional help.



i am already doing that


----------



## samtheboy (Mar 16, 2019)

Plus I need the memory cards to fit in the new camera and for the lead to go in my computer to be able to upload some pictures. It is so annoying because i haven't got the money for the other camera from Argos but i don't want a cheap one either


----------



## samtheboy (Mar 16, 2019)

D7K said:


> You don't need a camera that looks good, You said you wanted it for travel and when you're out walking.  Any camera can do, why do you need 20mp, or huge optical zoom?  Sure some things are nice to have but if you really want then you start somewhere and work towards what you want.
> 
> Congrats on the therapy, I hope you stick at it and it works for you, Live for you, Be happy for you, be happy with you.  Others are others, jealousy and envy are not nice traits and can lead down a dark dark tunnel.
> 
> Wish you the best, but don't get hung up on how the camera looks or if you buy second hand, Does it do what you want it to do for now? That's all that matters..



No because I can a camera that looks good before and a good zoom so why should i start somewhere when i had something good before


----------



## Fujidave (Mar 16, 2019)

Sam as has been said, you don`t need a shiny new camera at all.  An old camera is still just as good when taking images, plus saving you some money too.


----------



## samtheboy (Mar 16, 2019)

But its not Fijidave that is the problem. I can't find any cheap ones about that actually look decent for what i want


----------



## Derrel (Mar 16, 2019)

samtheboy said:


> Plus I need the memory cards to fit in the new camera and for the lead to go in my computer to be able to upload some pictures. It is so annoying because i haven't got the money for the other camera from Argos but i don't want a cheap one either




A d-slr that once sold for $3,600 or so when new in 2010 or so became mine for around $748 in mid-2017...the Canon PowerShot G3 I bought for $8 in 2015 was $600 or more,IMMSMC, when new and current. For 30 Euro/Pounds Sterling you could probably purchase a nice camera that once retailed at seven to eight times more when it was the new,current hot thing... something to consider,perhaps?


----------



## samtheboy (Mar 16, 2019)

This is something i found close to your price range

Fujifilm FinePix S Series S1800 12.2MP Digital Camera - Black 5052461653245 | eBay

Sorry but that does not look fantastic. It even says it has some wear and tear.


----------



## samtheboy (Mar 16, 2019)

And again this link

Digital Cameras | eBay

None of those pieces of junk were better then my cameras


----------



## Fujidave (Mar 16, 2019)

samtheboy said:


> And again this link
> 
> Digital Cameras | eBay
> 
> None of those pieces of junk were better then my cameras



Members are trying to Help you here Sam, but you won`t listen.  The link you say that the cameras are junk is wrong, a Sony cybershot is a great little camera.  Hers another one for you, as you say you have some money for college or whatever, go and buy the camera you want.


----------



## Fujidave (Mar 16, 2019)

samtheboy said:


> This is something i found close to your price range
> 
> Fujifilm FinePix S Series S1800 12.2MP Digital Camera - Black 5052461653245 | eBay
> 
> Sorry but that does not look fantastic. It even says it has some wear and tear.



Might not look fantastic, but it does give out very good IQ as I use to have one.


----------



## samtheboy (Mar 16, 2019)

Yes but I want a camera that looks nice. I deserve a camera that looks like. I just wish i did not do what I did with my camera. I really miss it


----------



## Fujidave (Mar 16, 2019)

samtheboy said:


> Yes but I want a camera that looks nice. I deserve a camera that looks like. I just wish i did not do what I did with my camera. I really miss it



Sam as you know, you have smashed all the cameras up when in a mood.  I think if you got one of the cheap ones you would end up loving it and thinking Why did`nt I listen to the members sooner.


----------



## samtheboy (Mar 16, 2019)

Um I would hate it because I used to have a great camera. And what about my sim cards, how will they fit in the cheap little camera. And what about how i upload it onto the computer how would it fit into the computer. Sorry no, but those camera on ebay did not look good at all. I mean wear and tear, I want a camera i can be proud of, not with wear and tear!


----------



## Fujidave (Mar 16, 2019)

samtheboy said:


> Um I would hate it because I used to have a great camera. And what about my sim cards, how will they fit in the cheap little camera. And what about how i upload it onto the computer how would it fit into the computer. Sorry no, but those camera on ebay did not look good at all. I mean wear and tear, I want a camera i can be proud of, not with wear and tear!



Sim cards ?
Cameras have SD cards, well Sam YET Again the members here have given you great advice on cameras, but as your not going to listen to anyone trying to help I have to say, sorry but I give up.


----------



## samtheboy (Mar 16, 2019)

Ok then Fujidave. If you were me what would you do, what camera would you buy


----------



## Fujidave (Mar 16, 2019)

samtheboy said:


> Ok then Fujidave. If you were me what would you do, what camera would you buy



This one

Sony DSC-W800 Compact Camera with 5x Optical Zoom & 20.1 Mega Pixels - Silver 4905524978704 | eBay


----------



## Derrel (Mar 16, 2019)

I made some pretty good pictures with the iPHONE 4...no zoom, weak flash, 5 MegaPixel main camera...any P&S would do adequately well..a camera is not a status symbol....I grew up with second hand cars...I let somebody else absorb the depreciation...


----------



## samtheboy (Mar 16, 2019)

and how does that one compare with this one that i had
Buy Canon IXUS 185 20MP 8x Zoom Compact Digital Camera Bundle | Compact digital cameras | Argos


----------



## Fujidave (Mar 16, 2019)

samtheboy said:


> and how does that one compare with this one that i had
> Buy Canon IXUS 185 20MP 8x Zoom Compact Digital Camera Bundle | Compact digital cameras | Argos



Two totally different cameras.


----------



## samtheboy (Mar 16, 2019)

but which one is better?


----------



## Fujidave (Mar 16, 2019)

samtheboy said:


> but which one is better?



The camera that is always with you is the best one.


----------



## JonFZ300 (Mar 16, 2019)




----------



## Derrel (Mar 16, 2019)

An old,old expression:" It's not the arrow...it's the archer..."


----------



## Fujidave (Mar 16, 2019)

Derrel said:


> A old,old expression:" It's not the arrow..it's the archer..."



What a great saying, and OH so true.


----------



## SCraig (Mar 16, 2019)

samtheboy said:


> Yes but I want a camera that looks nice. *I deserve a camera that looks like*. I just wish i did not do what I did with my camera. I really miss it


You DESERVE it?  Get real.  "Deserve" counts for absolutely NOTHING.  If you want something then you EARN it.  If I understand this thread correctly you have had two cameras already and destroyed them both so I see no reason that you "deserve" the opportunity to do the same thing a third time.


----------



## samtheboy (Mar 16, 2019)

lol SCraig how do i earn it


----------



## samtheboy (Mar 16, 2019)

Fujidave said:


> samtheboy said:
> 
> 
> > but which one is better?
> ...



and i suppose you might say the same about a car you have is always the best one. When in fact my stepbrother has a car which has a satnav and it quite expensive and i would not be able to afford anything like that


----------



## samtheboy (Mar 16, 2019)

and that's even if i will be allowed to drive ever because apparently my GP has said I am not fit to drive because of my mental issues but im not going to take notice anyway


----------



## samtheboy (Mar 17, 2019)

Taken the advice and got the camera that was on ebay


----------



## samtheboy (Mar 17, 2019)

Well another update. I have just phoned up argos and if I pay for insurance they will replace my camera with another one


----------



## terri (Mar 17, 2019)

Well, that's good news.   Best of luck with the camera, and everything else. 

This thread has run its course.


----------

